# Putting Together a Song / no vocals



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

My goal is to start putting together a few songs using the notes on my guitar to match the vocals on the recording. 

Example: Al Green / Lets Stay Together

Will the notes required be in the some or most the chords?

I saw Chet Atkins do it with Anne Murrays "Snowbird" but not sure how other players would approach such a task. Also see Hank Marvin do it all the time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are talking single notes, yes. There are likely some exceptions; there usually are.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are exceptions, but that can lead to different chord voicings, which can really make your version sound even cooler.

Or you can try playing in a different key--which would still have exceptions, but the voicings might suggest a different feel or mood.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

zontar said:


> There are exceptions, but that can lead to different chord voicings, which can really make your version sound even cooler.
> 
> Or you can try playing in a different key--which would still have exceptions, but the voicings might suggest a different feel or mood.


I learned the basics of "Mainstreet" by Bob Seger on the weekend. 

Learned that just picking through some of the chords fills in a lot to make up for no vocals and makes the song at least recognizable.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Bastille day said:


> I learned the basics of "Mainstreet" by Bob Seger on the weekend.
> 
> Learned that just picking through some of the chords fills in a lot to make up for no vocals and makes the song at least recognizable.


HEre is your next adventure...
A real nice arrangement of Misty using chords and notes from chords.
You dont have to learn the whole thing to understand what is possible with chords and a few notes from chords.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3lZ563GRb9mS1VkcE9SMUpmSW8/edit?pli=1

good luck and have some fun with it...after all, thats what music is all about.

G.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link GTmaker one of he best printable instrumentals I've been able to get and a Joe Pass arrangement.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Thanks for the link GTmaker one of he best printable instrumentals I've been able to get and a Joe Pass arrangement.


Damn .. that's going to take the rest of the winter to learn .... thanks


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a good example by Jeff Beck doing a simple vocal line.Obviously he's got alot of other stuff going on, but the basic vocal track is fairly easy to play.
▶ Jeff Beck- A day in the life -(Jimmy Page was there!!) - YouTube


----------



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> HEre is your next adventure...
> A real nice arrangement of Misty using chords and notes from chords.
> You dont have to learn the whole thing to understand what is possible with chords and a few notes from chords.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I'm not familar with the song and have no computor speakers. 

I did research it a bit and see the Shadows did an insturmental version, which would be interesting to learn from.

I will give it a listen soon.


----------

